# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Những lưu ý khi sử dụng camera IP Kbvision

## bientinhxa762

*Sử dụng tất cả các tính năng của camera IP Kbvision*
*Camera IP Kbvision* không chỉ cho phép người dùng có thể sử dụng các tính năng cơ bản như ghi hình, xem trực tiếp, phát lại. Mà thiết bị còn cho phép người dùng được trải nghiệm những công nghệ thông minh như nhận diện khuôn mặt, phát hiện chuyển động hay vượt rào cản,...
Với sự giúp sức của các công nghệ này, bạn có thể phòng ngừa được sự đột nhập của kẻ lạ vào nhà, đe dọa đến an toàn của gia đình cũng như tài sản bên trong khu vực được giám sát. Vì vậy, hãy tận dụng tối đa các tính năng thông minh này tại phần mềm Kbview Pro được giành riêng cho camera ip Kbvision*Bảo trì, làm sạch hệ thống camera IP*
Để camera IP Kbvision hoạt động ổn định và lâu dài đem lại hiệu quả cao trong việc giám sát, thì người sử dụng cần phải đảm bảo việc bảo trì và vệ sinh thiết bị được diễn ra thường xuyên để hạn chế tác động từ môi trường lên camera như: bụi bẩn, nhiệt độ, mưa,...
Bước 1: vệ sinh bụi bẩn bên ngoài camera IP Kbvision sạch sẽ, tránh các tác động môi trường làm oxi hóa camera. Đối với camera ngoài trời cần dọn các dây leo, lá cây che khuất tầm nhìn của *camera IP* (nếu có). Dùng một miếng vải mềm để lau chùi ống kính camera thường xuyên, tránh gây mờ mắt camera.
Bước 2: kiểm tra vỏ bọc và tất cả các dây cáp kết nối mạng LAN của camera, nếu có hư hỏng về dây cáp thì nên thay mới để đảm bảo camera hoạt động ổn định.
Bước 3: làm sách bụi bẩn tại thiết bị đầu ghi hình NVR để thiết bị ghi hình hoạt động tốt, đảm bảo hình ảnh được lưu trữ hiệu quả. Ngoài ra, cần kiểm tra nguồn điện hoạt động ổn định để đảm bảo *camera* luôn ghi hình ổn định và tăng tuổi thọ.*Trích nguồn*: sieuthivienthong.com

----------

